# Showing Carly in Chickasha OK



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Showed Carly (my champion bitch) just for fun in the Chickasha OK show this weekend. My handler is showing in Nebraska this weekend, so I got a junior to show my girl on Thurs and Fri. And the handler that showed for me last weekend in Springfield MO volunteered to show her for me in the GSD specialty. Lew Bunch was our specialty judge.

The Fasano's with the Winsome shepherds came down for the specialty. Nice to see some good dogs!

RESULTS:

Thursday All Breed show - Carly goes Select Bitch
Friday All Breed show - nothing 
Saturday GSD specialty - Carly goes Select Bitch 

Best of Breed at the specialty went to a lovely Fasano open bitch. Our specialty judge told my handler that he really liked Carly, that she had great extension. 

So, more Grand Champion points this weekend for my girl. 


Photo from the Friday show. Fun to show shepherds outside! (Not that anyone knows what I'm talking about, but we've got the big guns showing in there - Clint and Brian Livingston)...









Hi Mom!!


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

I live only about half an hour south of Chickasha


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I know what you are talking about. I just hate it when there are hills in the outside rings.


----------



## Saxony (Mar 29, 2013)

Congrats! Reg. the "big guns" Looks like Sat and Sun, Elizabeth had a good weekend.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Elizabeth did great! Lovely dogs. 

The "big guns" sent their assistants in on the dogs for the specialty. Hmmmm...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Andaka said:


> I know what you are talking about. I just hate it when there are hills in the outside rings.


Chickasha is just as flat as a pancake. The ring was great, lol! Though not as big as our club usually has it. It was better than the teeny rings inside the building. 

Just thinking about the Chickasha show today. Two years ago Carly got her very first points there. A year ago she finished her championship there. This year she's showing as a special there. Chickasha is good to us, lol.


----------



## Saxony (Mar 29, 2013)

Saxony said:


> Congrats! Reg. the "big guns" Looks like Sat and Sun, Elizabeth had a good weekend.


Oops I meant Friday and Sat!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Elizabeth had dogs entered in the All Breed on Saturday and the Specialty on Saturday. I'm not sure how they did during the All Breed show, since I didn't enter the All Breed that day...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------

